# Noise from back when braking



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi there:

Lately I´ve been noticing a loud squeaking noise coming from the rear right. This only happens when I´m slowing down to less than 30 Km/h (i.e. coming to a stop) and the car has warmed up. I cleaned the drums, adjusted the shoes and the noise was still there. I then took the car to a brake shop and they couldn´t find anything wrong with the brakes but they resurfaced the drum just in case and the noise is still there. I also took the car to the dealership and they couldn´t find anything wrong with the brakes. Any ideas?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Do you have rear drums? With cheap brake shoes sometimes the pad will glaze and you will get squeaking at low speeds. This happened to me with some checker brand brake shoes. I just took some sand paper and sanded down the hole pad a little bit to remove the glaze worked for about a year. Make sure you buy good shoes probally nissan .Its starting to come back and Im looking to upgrade to discs but Im not sure


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the Info I'll take a look at the shoes and see what condition they're in and sand them if necessary, hopefully that will get rid of the problem.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Just look for a shiny spot on the shoe, but sand the whole shoe evenly. I will just make sure to use better shoes next time.


----------

